# Gun sites....



## Miss.Anthrope (May 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

please delete/move to where its sposed to be if this is wrong.....

I know you cant tell people locations and things on here, but this one i feel i can, as its technically in my garden, and wont be wrecked by yobs or demolished etc and is open to public...... haha!!

This may be of some intrest to some of you (military site people) if your ever in london!

Mudchute park and farm has 4 old gunsites, now.... they have been converted into animal pens,but are pretty much intact/have metal stuff around them.

Bit of history and some links to pics......

During World War II, the docks were a key target for the German Luftwaffe and were heavily bombed. A significant number of local civilians were killed in the bombing and extensive destruction was caused on the ground, with many warehouses being totally destroyed and much of the dock system being put out of action for an extended period. Unexploded bombs from this period continue to be discovered today. Anti-aircraft batteries were based on Mudchute farm; their concrete bases remain today.

We have placed a replica of the original ''ack'' ''ack'' gun on one of the sies it was used on....

http://www.islandhistory.org.uk/index.php?page=11 history of the gun/who used it,and the top pic is the gunsite thats here.

http://tsu-doh-nimh.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/tower-hamlets-life_15.html the only picture i could find of the gun in the gunsite....so you can have an idea of what they look like!

There is 3 other sites aswell (just without the bug gun! )


----------



## skeleton key (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like BBQ in chelseys garden few beers and a quick splore


----------



## TeeJF (May 31, 2012)

can I borrow the gun? I have an argument to settle with my neighbours...


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool who's bringing the brolly as its not really BBQ weather lol


----------



## st33ly (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not sure that yobs would want to go near your garden if it is armed in such a way!


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, i dont own a brolly....maybe we have an indoor bbq.....


----------

